# detached addition subpanel



## RobertWilber (Mar 5, 2006)

... and not a single place that says a building must have a CEE


----------



## A.W.Davis (Oct 17, 2006)

*The job was inspected*

My job was inspected yesterday and the inspector made us get rid of the 25' of ground wire attached to the rebar for the UFER, and had the foundation subs turn up a 5/8" length of rebar out of the slab.

I wasnt around when the inspector was there but the foundation guys where saying that the inspector was worried about corrosion of the ground wire in the concrete :blink: 

Fine by me!


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

A.W.Davis said:


> I wasnt around when the inspector was there but the foundation guys where saying that the inspector was worried about corrosion of the ground wire in the concrete :blink:


Another semi-clueless inspector!

How does he explain this:

_*250.52(A)(3) Concrete-Encased Electrode* An electrode encased by at least 50 mm (2 in.) of concrete, located within and near the bottom of a concrete foundation or footing that is in direct contact with the earth, consisting of at least 6.0 m (20 ft) of one or more bare or zinc galvanized or other electrically conductive coated steel reinforcing bars or rods of not less than 13 mm ( 1/ 2 in.) in diameter, or consisting of at least 6.0 m (20 ft) of bare copper conductor not smaller than 4 AWG. Reinforcing bars shall be permitted to be bonded together by the usual steel tie wires or other effective means._


----------



## A.W.Davis (Oct 17, 2006)

Speedy Petey said:


> Another semi-clueless inspector!
> 
> How does he explain this:
> _._


No kidding, I hope he doesnt pick other irrelevant things that are up to N.E.C. codes when I schedule the rough electrical inspection! Maybe I will have my N.E.C book by my side that day. :whistling


----------



## Sparky Joe (Apr 29, 2006)

A.W.Davis said:


> Maybe I will have my N.E.C book by my side that day. :whistling


I only wish they'd give you a little time to look at refferences to fire back, but at the spur of the moment it's usually "uh, okay", knowing in your head he is wrong, but needing a minute to find the refference.


----------



## JoeTedesco (Sep 3, 2006)

*Appendix A - The History and Mystery of Grounding*

Appendix A - The History and Mystery of Grounding

http://www.iaei.org/products/pdfs/historyground.pdf

With the National Electrical Code sections posted some are still not clear?

Also, triple threat inspectors, and those who have no hands on training or clue of what goes on in the electrical industry must be kept away from electrical inspections! 

I cannot tell you how ANGRY I get reading this type of BS, why over 30 years ago while inspecting in Glendale, CA I was asked by a Combination Inspector there if the: "copper tubes were OK that were installed in place of fuses in the switch behind the AC unit", it was then that I began the training of those who were wearing the hats of many inspectors. I still have the 35 mm slides I developed for that class!

I still think that the subject of multiple hat inspections and the people with all of the certificates in all of the book read certifications are lacking in the real world where understanding what happens in the cellar or attic or in the mud is not present.

What's this guy's name in California who made the installer remove the copper electrode? I have a bone to pick with him!!

PS: I was the first Co Author of the Soares Book on Grounding when it was revised in 1991.

:clap:


----------



## Sparky Joe (Apr 29, 2006)

JoeTedesco said:


> PS: I was the first Co Author of the Soares Book on Grounding when it was revised in 1991.
> 
> :clap:


Soares is a great book, we spent a solid semester in that book alone.


----------

